# The bunnies or me !!!



## Chrisdoc

Never give a woman an ultimatum when it concerns her bunnies. Love that she chose her rabbits and it gave her a great idea for the bunny hotel. Wish we had one here when I go away. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...n-chooses-rabbit-husband-no-not-THAT-sort-rab


----------



## Bville

Lucky for me, I think my husband loves our bunnies more than anyone else in the family. 

I wish we had a bunny hotel near our house too. I had my neighbor take care of the bunnies when we went away last summer, but we only had two then. Now that we have three I feel like it's too much work to ask her. I might try to find a professional pet sitter through our vet, but for now I am just thinking of not going anywhere!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Fortunately for me, everyone one of us love our bunnies and couldn't imagine life without rabbits. My health isn't what it once was, but I know my wife and son will take care of my furry little turd machines when I check out. As to needing a bunny hotel, it's better for us to know everyone around here that has bunnies so we can and do swap off caring for them--it's nice to get a vacation once in awhile.


----------



## Troller

Well I am the husband, and not the pet type but for some odd reason rabbits have inspired great love in me for them. I pushed to have bunnies and I cant say that I at all regret it. My wife the pet lover was skepticAl at first but is all in now.


----------



## zombiesue

I wouldn't have married a guy like that in the first place.


----------



## Imbrium

zombiesue said:


> I wouldn't have married a guy like that in the first place.



Amen to that!

Fortunately, I never have to worry about being forced to choose - Jay is a "no ultimatums" sort, because he knows that making someone choose is a great way to ensure that they won't choose YOU (plus, he's as much of an animal lover as I am).

I told him about this article just now and we had a good laugh... he commented (of the husband who couldn't share his wife with the bunnies), "What an attention whore!"


----------



## zombiesue

I actually run my house, so I pretty much get whatever I want while my husband asks first, but if he really wanted something I wouldn't say no. I don't get all these people on these rabbit forums who are like "I would love to get a second rabbit but my husband won't let me!!!" I just can't imagine being in a marriage like that lol.

but THIS, a woman who already had pets and her husband wanted her to GET RID OF THEM, jeeze. I think that's truly awful x(


----------



## Bindi

To be fair though, if she had 11 rabbits I think that's a bit different. It isn't just that he's saying "me or the rabbits", he might genuinely feel that she has more than she can care for or that they can afford, or that it's a compulsive behaviour (hoarding) or that she really has no time for him at all and many people would grow apart if one partner doesn't show much of an interest in the other. If it was one or two bunnies and he said "it's me or them" out of jealousy or he doesn't like rabbits, then we can badmouth the guy, but with eleven the situation could be genuine on his part.


----------



## Imbrium

IMO, it's still asinine to give an ultimatum like that. If the rabbits are a deal-breaker, then man up and say "I want a divorce" instead of trying to make her be the bad guy.

We've got 9 pets - 2 cats, 4 gliders (two of which are a breeding pair, they just haven't started breeding yet) and 3 bunnies... it definitely takes time to care for them all and make sure they get enough attention, but it's extremely doable without having to neglect your significant other (and heck, if your SO loves animals as well, you can spend time with them and the animals at the same time - Jay and I do that daily in addition to having plenty of time for ourselves without the pets). Given that it sounded like she doesn't have a job other than her work-at-home business (which she started after kicking his butt to the curb), she'd have all day while he was at work/the kids were at school to spend time with the bunnies... if she also spent most of her time with them when he was home, then that was probably because they were better company . Also, the article indicates that while she had multiple rabbits when the ultimatum was issued, she didn't actually get up to 11 until after he was gone.

If you have to get rid of your pets to "earn" someone's love, they're not worth having anyway.


----------



## lovelops

Amen Jennifer. Incidentially the three chihuahua's that I inherited after my mother died came from a guy who divorced and got a new girlfriend. They guy raised them from PUPPYS together in the same litter. She hated them and said they go or I go. He DUMPED them and my mom took all of them. What a moron.. the guy that was. That would be like me getting rid of Chica and Chico after raising them from 4 days old.. WTF??? 

Sorry I pick the animals over the dudes any day of the week. They don't talk, don't raise hell, love ya no matter what and
don't leave the toilet lid up!

Vanessa


----------



## Imbrium

lovelops said:


> They guy raised them from PUPPYS together in the same litter. She hated them and said they go or I go. He DUMPED them and my mom took all of them. What a moron.. the guy that was.



Worst part is, I'd be willing to bet that the relationship ended while the dogs were still alive. I mean, really, how much can you actually love someone if you'd force them to make a choice like that? It's kind of a red flag that the relationship is doomed no matter what you decide...


----------



## lovelops

Imbrium said:


> Worst part is, I'd be willing to bet that the relationship ended while the dogs were still alive. I mean, really, how much can you actually love someone if you'd force them to make a choice like that? It's kind of a red flag that the relationship is doomed no matter what you decide...



I agree. They probably broke up within weeks of the dogs going...

Oh well they had a good life with me and my mom and that is all that matters..

Vanessa


----------



## Jacky McCarthy

Bunnies


----------



## Lumibun

Man I’m lucky my family loves my bunny. However I’m always ready to grab there hand, look deeply and their eyes and say “he lives here your just visiting.”


----------

